# 

## admin

,  - -  .  ,  ,       .  ** 
         ,    .       ,     -,        -. 
      -              ,      ,      -  ,    .    " "       . 
  XVII           " "  .  ,        .     610 .     ,   ,       ,    . 
  XVIII      " "    -             .     . 
 50-  XX         ,        . ""      ,   :     ,         .      20 . 
        " ",         ,    17      .    , ,        ,     -  ,  .  ** 
...    -  1904-1905 .             .  ,   -   ,     -  .  -      ,      .       ,  ,     . 
      ,     ,      .      :   ,            -          ?      ,      .     .       ,     . 
        .   ,     ,       . ,   -             .     ,   .    ,   ,   ,             ,      .

----------


## admin

,       .   ,  -,     .          ,      .   , ,      : 
-  !       ! 
 ,        .          :      .    , ,   ,    . *
*
 ,   ,             -         !   ,  ,     ,        ,            -      . 
        -   ,       .    ,   ,       .          .          ,   -   ,        ,    .           ,   . 
-      , -    ,   . -     -    . 
-  , -   .    ,     . 
        ,      ,      . 
- , ,       ? -  . - -   ? 
-   .     ,    ! 
-  ? -  . 
-  , -  ,  . -     :  ,       .       .    ,           .   . 
- ,     ,     - ? -  . 
-   , -   . -   .
 ,    .      :   ,          ,  . ,   :  ,      ,   .             .      ... ! ?  ,      .       ,       . 
      -  ,           .             ,      .  ,   ,      .     ,  ,          . 
  ,  ,      ,      !  :            .   ,   ,    !     ?

----------


## admin

,   .       , ,  ,     .            . , ,  ,    , ,   ,     ,          -      ! 
,           . ,        ,        ,     ,     .      . 
  ,         .   ,            ,    .   ?                   ,   . 
 ,   ,    .      . 
- - ! -    . 
 ,        ,     .        ,      ,    ,         ...  ** 
      .             :       .
          . ,      . 
-       , -    ,  . 
-   - ? ,  ? -   . 
-  .  ,   , -     . -     ,    !     ,    .    . 
   ,  ,                       .     ,      ,        ,      .  , ,      :   ,  ,       ! 
-     , -  . -    ,  ,         :    ! 
  ,   -,    - , -   ,     ,   ,       - .           .     :   !  ,  .               . 
- !      ! 
  : ",           ,        .      , ,        ". 
    ,     .          ...

----------


## rust

> -  1904-1905 .             .

       ....

----------


## admin

*rust*,        ???   ,   ,   .   ,   .

----------


## rust

...  -      ...        ...
     ?   .

----------

--...    .    ,        . . ?             ,  ,   -    .          .  -   ,       -   . ,   ...       .

----------


## Lilit

9  2002       ,     -   . 
  (Aileen C. Wuornos)       .             ,       ,    .           ,       ,       1989-1990 . 
           1956 .       ,                .     .    ,      13  (,  ,     ),    .  15    . 
        1989       ,     " ".       ,        ,     -,       .  ""      ,  ,     . 
        1990              (Richard Mallory),        ,         .     ,     .     ,    .   : "    ". 
          48- ,         100 .      ,       .

----------


## Lilit

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
  -      (Jean Louise Williams).  73 ,

----------


## Mr.Kronko

!

----------


## Jet

> !

  ,   .    : "" -  ,

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*Jet*,           !

----------


## Jet

> *Jet*,           !

----------

> ..    ..      ,     .    .        "    "    ..

  
       -,            .
 ...    .

----------


## sgupoltava

.
    ,     ,      ,   .    .
        -      1206   ,   5.      .
      .        " ".

----------


## Pentax

:) 
"... - -  .  ,  ,       " -   .    ,   . ,           - .  ,  "" -      -  (   )   .        .     .     ,  ,        .
       "".  ,  .

----------


## SemenSemenych

--   .    ---- -.  .

----------


## Lera

(   )  ?   

> ,   ,       - .

        ))))))

----------

